#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  INNERCITY 2004, LAS VEGAS BABY!!

## Jeeroen

Jah het was weer super: INNERCITY 2004!
Licht vond ik wat minder, (o.a. Trance en Release Yourself) maar zag er over het algemeen goed uit!
Iemand van hierow aan mee gewerkt?
Foto`s:
















Meer foto`s vind je op: http://bom.doyourthing.nl
En hier nog een filmpje: http://bom.doyourthing.nl/innercity/

----------


## fl@x

Ik vond persoonlijk de vorige editie stukken beter. Ik kreeg een beetje de indruk dat er behoorlijk bezuinigd is op de lichtinstallaties. Ledverlichting was erg leuk toegepast. Maar in de "main" hal vielen de mac 300/250 spotjes volledig in het niets. En heb de hele avond een behoorlijk eentonige lichtman aan het werk gezien. Er hingen toch zeker wel +/- 125 koppen in het dak, echter heb ik weinig afwisseling in shapes en kleuren gezien.[V]
Wil verder het feest niet afkraken want dat was super gezellig. Heb alleen niet het idee dat deze editie vorig jaar kon overtreffen.

greetz

----------


## dnh2

Ik heb op deze klus (freelance) voor Lagotronics gewerkt. Alle ledstrips die er hingen kwamen van hun af.

Er hingen in de main +- 100 ledstrips en in de trancezaal +- 250, aangestuurd door DMX III controllers (zie http://www.lagoled.com voor nadere informatie).

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vond het ook slechter dan vorig jaar... LJ op de mainstage had volg mij geen idee waar ie mee bezig was; rare combinaties, strobo op rare momenten, steeds maar dezelfde loopjes met dezelfde offset, saaie bedoeling! 
Trance zaal was leuk bedacht maar slecht uitgevoerd, weinig mensen zullen gezien hebben dat het het GMG grand moest voorstellen, kende dat gebouw ook niet. Daarbij stond het geluid wel erg zacht, zat er geheel geen sfeer in en werd er met het overige licht (cybers & 2 van die grote bakken) ook maar weinig creatiefs gedaan.
Wat me dan weer niet tegen stond was de Reactor zaal; gaaf decor, orgineel en mooi met het licht gecombineerd, hadden wat washes bij gemogen naar mijn smaak, maar zeer zeker netjes aangepakt. 
Ook de Ex-Pornstar zaal zat vol met (een wat aparte) sfeer, maar jammer dat het er meteen ook 50 graden was (kwam in ieder geval in de buurt); niet om uit te houden!
Dan nog Q-Dance, leuk aan het begin van de avond, aan het einde me toch een tikkie te stevig; maar in ieder geval wel wat aardige lichtplaatjes die bij de muziek pasten, en een LJ die de plaatjes heel duidelijk al eens eerder gehoord had! 

De rest van de zalen ben ik niet geweest. Heb desondanks een super avond gehad hoor, was allemaal erg goed te pruimen!! Jammer dat het eenrichtingsverkeer nog steeds niet overal goed lijkt te werken, waardoor er (van horen zeggen) toch wat aardige opstoppingen geweest zijn hier en daar. En de grote hoeveelheid gebruikers in de Q-Dance viel me ook weer tegen, maar goed; dat moeten ze zelf maar weten. Heb me best vermaakt!

----------


## Harmen

ops. waren o.a. bas van ritbergen (trance met hog2, en 231 leds, 15 cybers ed.)  , gert-jan (main met hog3, vl3000's mac2k's en idd 300's), allard de jager (de gouden kabouter  :Wink: )op een hog2 in de Qdance hall (cp stagezooms)en hiljo op een hog2 in de reactor (met 550's)

@ice, die 2 ''rare grote bakken'' waren synchrolites bryte 2k's

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> ops. waren o.a. bas van ritbergen (trance met hog2, en 231 leds, 15 cybers ed.)  , gert-jan (main met hog3, vl3000's mac2k's en idd 300's), allard de jager (de gouden kabouter )op een hog2 in de Qdance hall (cp stagezooms)en hiljo op een hog2 in de reactor (met 550's)
> 
> @ice, die 2 ''rare grote bakken'' waren synchrolites bryte 2k's



Zeker dat hiljo op hog2 werkte? zal ik nog es contact moeten opnemen met hem na vorig jaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> ops. waren o.a. bas van ritbergen (trance met hog2, en 231 leds, 15 cybers ed.)  , gert-jan (main met hog3, vl3000's mac2k's en idd 300's), allard de jager (de gouden kabouter )op een hog2 in de Qdance hall (cp stagezooms)en hiljo op een hog2 in de reactor (met 550's)
> 
> @ice, die 2 ''rare grote bakken'' waren synchrolites bryte 2k's



Idee om ze eens hier uit te nodigen? Want die namen heb ik vaker voorbij zien komen, ook in verband met wel erg juiste shows... ik stond me echt af te vragen of er nu een dringend gebrek aan tijd / geld of iets anders was daar.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Idee om ze eens hier uit te nodigen? Want die namen heb ik vaker voorbij zien komen, ook in verband met wel erg juiste shows... ik stond me echt af te vragen of er nu een dringend gebrek aan tijd / geld of iets anders was daar.



Helemaal mee eens! Want op een gegeven moment begon het bij mij toch echt wel te kriebelen nadat zo ongeveer een uur dezelfde shape stond te wapperen in de Main. Kreeg ook een beetje het gevoel dat ie gewoon niet meer geprogd had! Lijkt me leuk om eens met deze mannen te babbelen over deze toch niet kinderachtige productie :Big Grin:  waarbij net ff iets meer mogelijk zou moeten zijn.

Greetz

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Ben zelf ook als operator bezig geweest in de Mainstage,........net zoals vorig jaar trouwens!

Bij de mainstage zorgde het sterredoek, wat overigens nooit volledig heeft gewerkt (alleen de middelste baan) voor enorme vertragingen. Het grid ging pas halverwege de prog-nacht omhoog en toen kon de crew pas beginnen met aansluiten. Er daarna kon pas de patch worden uitgezocht die op papie niet helemaal klopte omdat er op het laatste moment (een dag voor de bouw) nog met allerlei lampen geschoven is. Alle Operators van de main ( 2,5 ; waarvan ik die halve ben!) echt wel weten dat er meer mee kon maar dat het er gewoon niet inzat omdat we geen voldoende tijd hebben gehad om voldoende te programmeren. (De hoogwerkers reden bijvoorbeeld 5 minuten voor opeing pas de zaal uit terwijl ze nog vanalles moesten doen!)

Nee helaas Innercity 2004 was zeker niet zo goed als 2003 maar ik denk dat wij als operators meer voor mekeer hebben gekregen dan menig andere onder dezelfde omstandigheden!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dan heb je inderdaad nog aardig netjes werk kunnen leveren. Zonde van die problemen... ik zou zo'n doek gewoon hebben laten vervallen wanneer het echt zoveel vertraging oplevert (eis/idee van een creatief iemand?). Vroeg me inderdaad al af waarom er maar 1 van de 3 banen werkte; en effect was overigens best aardig hoor, maar als alles had gewerkt waarschijnlijk nog een stuk beter. 

Vanwaar dat er nog zo laat geschoven werd met de patch?

Je hebt op een hog geen mogelijkheid om live nog wat met je shapes te spelen en aanpassingen erop te doen?

----------


## JasperT

Foto van het vj gebeuren: werden met een beamer diverse beelden geprojecteerd.

----------


## dabassman

Dat sterrendoek hing ook op In Qontrol volgens mij werkte het toen wel helemaal.

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> ... ik zou zo'n doek gewoon hebben laten vervallen wanneer het echt zoveel vertraging oplevert (eis/idee van een creatief iemand?). Vroeg me inderdaad al af waarom er maar 1 van de 3 banen werkte; en effect was overigens best aardig hoor, maar als alles had gewerkt waarschijnlijk nog een stuk beter. 
> 
> Vanwaar dat er nog zo laat geschoven werd met de patch?
> 
> Je hebt op een hog geen mogelijkheid om live nog wat met je shapes te spelen en aanpassingen erop te doen?



Het doek was inderdaad een vereiste en er was dik voo betaald natuurlijk! Het probleem zat hem vooral in het ophangen van het doek. Ik moet zelfs mezelf even corrigeren. De doeken bestonden uit verschillende banen met elk 8 kringen leds (wit) In de buitenste banen hingen echter Led doeken en halogeendoeken door elkaar heen! Dit was zo ongehoord lelijk dat er tijdens het eten op de zaterdag alleen gebruik te maken van de binnenste baan.

Er werd veel met lampen geschoven (vooral in onderlinge hallen) waardoor de technisch uitvoerder (in dit geval V-tech) natuurlijk ook niet meer voldoende kan technisch voorbereiden en natuurlijk sluipen er dan foutjes in je systeem. Tel daarbij op allerlei gedoe met deco; het sterrendoek, kaarten waar geen dimmer voor waren gedoe met kroonluchters etc. etc. etc. dat er om de haverklap in de patchlijsten geschoven werd! Ik denk dat ik een complete rol met nichiban waar wijzigingen op geschreven waren heb gekregen! 

Je kunt met de Hog best Live met shapes werken, ik denk alleen dat jullie hier schrijven over de weinig variatie in de shapes met de VL3000's. Ik weet er het preciese niet van maar ik begreep dat deze spots altijd naar een eindpunt toe bewegen en dus afremmen als ze dat punt naderen. Bij een shape waar de eindwaarde steeds wijzigt zullen deze spotjes dus nooit echt lekker bewegen. Ik weet dat de bewegingen die deze spots ook gemaakt hebben allemaal delayloops waren. Live shapes gebruiken en editten met VL3000's is dus erg lastig, maakt niet uit welke tafel je gebruikt! Daarnaast waren deze VL3000's bedoeld voor projectie op het publiek en de beweging was een leuke bijkomstigheid!!!

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> ...



Hahaha... het was inderdaad een aardig klotewerkje om dat doek erin te krijgen maar dat had toch te maken met het feit dat de persoon die het ontwerp van mainstage had gemaakt er vanuit was gegaan dat de gehele grid in een keer omhoog zou gaan alleen was dit technisch niet mogelijk vanwege de beperking met takels. Daarom moest de grid in 3 stukken omhoog wat dan weer als gevolg had dat dat sterrendoek bovenin het dak met hoogwerkers vast gemaakt moest worden wat dus allemaal niet echt handig was.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dan nog een klein vraagje; vanwaar de rechte stukken truss in tegenstelling tot de geweldig leuke krulletjes die jullie vorig jaar hadden hangen?

Zo te horen is het nogal een stress weekje geweest voor jullie; petje af voor het resultaat; denk dat maar weinig mensen er iets van gemerkt hebben. Dat die Vari*'s live niet zo leuk zijn weet ik verder niets vanaf, iemand die de beestjes goed kent mag een duidelijke uitleg geven wat mij betrefd.

Die kroonluchters... wie heeft die dingen in de verhuur?? Toevallig niet eentje een beetje kapot gegaan met breken en nu over? Ben nog steeds op zoek naar zoeen van een beetje fatsoenlijke grote (kleine Xenos gevallen hebben we al) om wat leuks mee te hobby-en.

----------


## rinus bakker

Klinkt allemaal als een opdrachtgever die (om budgetaire?) redenen tot het laatste moment aan het ontwerp van de productie zit te veranderen.
Klinkt dus als ..... een amateuristische houding.
Dat soort producentengedrag heb ik onlangs ook elders gehoord.
Met giga-budgetten werken, maar er eigenlijk niet professioneel mee kunnen omgaan. 
Maar deze businees is nog jong (zeker 25-30 jaar jonger dan de r'n'r), dus ooit leren ze het wel.

----------


## Jeeroen

Hay Pieter,

Heb jij dus ook mee gewerkt aan deze productie? Ik dacht dat je er alleen maar naar toe ging?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Klinkt allemaal als een opdrachtgever die (om budgetaire?) redenen tot het laatste moment aan het ontwerp van de productie zit te veranderen.
> Klinkt dus als ..... een amateuristische houding.
> Dat soort producentengedrag heb ik onlangs ook elders gehoord.
> Met giga-budgetten werken, maar er eigenlijk niet professioneel mee kunnen omgaan. 
> Maar deze businees is nog jong (zeker 25-30 jaar jonger dan de r'n'r), dus ooit leren ze het wel.



Je bent niet op de hoogte van de paniek reactie die ID&T maakte op de kaartverkoop begin december? Dat bevestigd bovenstaand verhaal.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik had wel zoiets gehoord, maar niet de link gelegd naar deze party.
Ik hou ook niet echt bij -wie -wat -waar -wanneer (en -waarom) organiseert.

Maar zo aan alle reacties te horen was het nu wel stampvol...
dus ze hebben toch zeker de helft van de (geplande..) omzet binnen.
Daar heeft de organisatie niet op het laatste moment nog iets aan kunnen veranderen.

----------


## beyma

hier wat betere foto's (deze komen van partyflock) 
Reactie van de "forum leden" aldaar is over het algemeen goed,maar te druk qua mensen, en 1 richtings verkeer was ook vaag voor vele mensen.
En het licht in deze zaal was wel erg goedkoop: 


en deze zaal ziet er leuk uit met die led tube wand,maar wat een boel truss voor een paar parren en scan's [V]
(sommige vonden het net een zonnebank centrum :Big Grin: )



dit vinden ze zwaar vet !



Maar hoe goed of slecht sommige het ook vonden, dit maakt het voor de meeste allemaal weer goed



[edit]
ik vond deze nog, volgens mij is dit toch best een felle straal vol in het publiek [:0]



En dan nog deze, hier vind ik die trussen links niet bepaald netjes getakeld... Het hangt erbij als een golfslag bad....Maar ja, tijd gebrek he, en nogmaals, met zulke lekke ueuhh, lieve meisjes in het wild let niemand daar op[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## MT-lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> Je kunt met de Hog best Live met shapes werken, ik denk alleen dat jullie hier schrijven over de weinig variatie in de shapes met de VL3000's. Ik weet er het preciese niet van maar ik begreep dat deze spots altijd naar een eindpunt toe bewegen en dus afremmen als ze dat punt naderen. Bij een shape waar de eindwaarde steeds wijzigt zullen deze spotjes dus nooit echt lekker bewegen. Ik weet dat de bewegingen die deze spots ook gemaakt hebben allemaal delayloops waren. Live shapes gebruiken en editten met VL3000's is dus erg lastig, maakt niet uit welke tafel je gebruikt! Daarnaast waren deze VL3000's bedoeld voor projectie op het publiek en de beweging was een leuke bijkomstigheid!!!



Hoi Martin,

Kan het toch niet laten om hier even op te reageren, maar wat je nu verkondigd is dezelfde onzin als cyberhoist met de discussie van het fitlink-gebeuren vergelijken.. 
als je het zelf nog een keer terug leest dan kan je vast wel een betere versie verzinnen... check ff wat je allemaal zegt en dat wordt het misschien wat duidelijker.

Groetjes,

Mark..

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik had wel zoiets gehoord, maar niet de link gelegd naar deze party.
> Ik hou ook niet echt bij -wie -wat -waar -wanneer (en -waarom) organiseert.
> 
> Maar zo aan alle reacties te horen was het nu wel stampvol...
> dus ze hebben toch zeker de helft van de (geplande..) omzet binnen.
> Daar heeft de organisatie niet op het laatste moment nog iets aan kunnen veranderen.



Alleen een beetje jammer dat Duncan in diezelfde column ook plaatste dat er dit jaar extra veel aandacht was besteed aan licht/geluid/decor. Okee ik geef toe; het paste allemaal wel bij elkaar; maar dat hoeft qua show nog niks goed te maken. 

Ach ja, als we nu voor minder naar de feestjes kunnen; prima!

----------


## rinus bakker

"extra veel aandacht besteed aan" ...  kan ook betekenen:
nog zorgvuldiger gekeken naar wat er nog meer op bezuinigd kan worden. :Smile:

----------


## Bart Goes

Weet iemand misschien wie deze kroonluchters in de verhuur heeft.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat vroeg ik elders ook al, geloof het niet  :Smile:

----------


## G-LiTe

Ik hoorde hier iemand, ik geloof martin, zich als operator beklagen, dat het rig pas halverwege de nacht online was en dat als excuus gebruiken voor een flauwe programmatie.
Dit is 2004 guys. En dit is een dance-party, geen theater. Kortom het 'positiegevoelige' aspect van je programmatie is slechts 10% van je showdisk. Op dance-evenementen (en ja hoor ik doe er ook GROTE) heb ik slechts een 15 tal posities en een 10 tal bewegingen. De rest zijn allemaal steppers of chases op allerlei parameters en die kan je gerust maken zonder het rig online, kwestie van je groepen updaten, intensity effecten kan je ook maken als je het lichtplan voor je hebt. Of de patch nu klopt of nie, want een gewijzigde patch wijzig je ook weer zelf in de tafel. En als je dan 2 uur krijgt met de hele meuk alive om je groepen aan te passen en even snel wat posities en bewegingen te updaten dan kunnen de deuren open.
Dus kortom: allemaal FLAUWELKUL. 

Ik heb Allard en zijn bende dit jaar zelf meegemaakt op een evenement en heb ze daar tijdens de prog-nacht nog moeten voordoen hoe je bepaalde delay-effecten en sequentieel getimede effecten kunt creeren.(Ben zelfs vergeten ze er een rekening voor te sturen, en Hog training kost toch al snel 250Euro per dag  :Big Grin: ) 
Er was zelfs 1 operator die bij de organisatie ging klagen dat ie niet goed kon programmeren omdat 1 (Ja idd, 1 hele) spot van de 86 nog niet online was.
Asjeblief seg.
(heb me even laten gaan)

G-LiTe

Dus van dit excuus verschiet ik ook niet.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> Je kunt met de Hog best Live met shapes werken, ik denk alleen dat jullie hier schrijven over de weinig variatie in de shapes met de VL3000's. Ik weet er het preciese niet van maar ik begreep dat deze spots altijd naar een eindpunt toe bewegen en dus afremmen als ze dat punt naderen. Bij een shape waar de eindwaarde steeds wijzigt zullen deze spotjes dus nooit echt lekker bewegen. Ik weet dat de bewegingen die deze spots ook gemaakt hebben allemaal delayloops waren. Live shapes gebruiken en editten met VL3000's is dus erg lastig, maakt niet uit welke tafel je gebruikt! Daarnaast waren deze VL3000's bedoeld voor projectie op het publiek en de beweging was een leuke bijkomstigheid!!!



Dit heeft te maken met je timing control parameter (EVENALS bij de VL1000-2000-reeks) vs je console timing die je meegeeft.
Dit kan idd tot erg rare effecten leiden als deze niet correct is, waardoor je eventueel idd een 'vertraging' op het einde van je move krijgt.
Maar dat is een 'probleem' wat je dus kan voorkomen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Dit heeft te maken met je timing control parameter (EVENALS bij de VL1000-2000-reeks) vs je console timing die je meegeeft.
> Dit kan idd tot erg rare effecten leiden als deze niet correct is, waardoor je eventueel idd een 'vertraging' op het einde van je move krijgt.
> Maar dat is een 'probleem' wat je dus kan voorkomen...



Leg uit? Wat geef je voor timing mee, en wat stel je precies in op de spot? En hoe voorkomen je dan dat vertragingseffect (en als je het kunt voorkomen, waarom zit die functie er dan uberhaupt op?)

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> Leg uit? Wat geef je voor timing mee, en wat stel je precies in op de spot? En hoe voorkomen je dan dat vertragingseffect (en als je het kunt voorkomen, waarom zit die functie er dan uberhaupt op?)




Je kan in je timing channel aangeven dat je de tafel perfect wil volgen in zijn DMX-waardes of dat je fixtures asap naar zijn eindpunt gaat (vs je dmx waarden die je uitstuurt)
Ik ken nu de waardes niet vanbuiten, maar het is in ieder geval je timing channel op 'proportional' of 'direct' zetten. (0 of 255?) (Het kan zijn dat deze termen verschillen van tafel tot tafel)

Bij gebruik van 'direct' mode of een te korte of te lange timingwaarde kan het dus gebeuren dat je fixtures erg rare bewegingssnelheden halen in vergelijking met wat je wil op je tafel.
En dan krijg je idd het verhaal wat Martin aanhaalt. 
Oplossing is dan 'proportional' of een correcte timing meegeven aan je timing channel in je VL.

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> 
> Ik hoorde hier iemand, ik geloof martin, zich als operator beklagen, dat het rig pas halverwege de nacht online was en dat als excuus gebruiken voor een flauwe programmatie.
> Dit is 2004 guys. En dit is een dance-party, geen theater. Kortom het 'positiegevoelige' aspect van je programmatie is slechts 10% van je showdisk. Op dance-evenementen (en ja hoor ik doe er ook GROTE) heb ik slechts een 15 tal posities en een 10 tal bewegingen. De rest zijn allemaal steppers of chases op allerlei parameters en die kan je gerust maken zonder het rig online, kwestie van je groepen updaten, intensity effecten kan je ook maken als je het lichtplan voor je hebt. Of de patch nu klopt of nie, want een gewijzigde patch wijzig je ook weer zelf in de tafel. En als je dan 2 uur krijgt met de hele meuk alive om je groepen aan te passen en even snel wat posities en bewegingen te updaten dan kunnen de deuren open.
> Dus kortom: allemaal FLAUWELKUL. 
> 
> (heb me even laten gaan)
> 
> G-LiTe
> ...



Dat lichtplan moet je dan wel hebben, en als je het krijgt en je bent bezig en op het moment dat je rig omhoog gaat en er blijken minder spots te hangen dan op je tekening , en die zijn midden in de patch weg, dan heb je een serieus probleem! Als er bijna 100 sixbarren hangen die niet werken, niet gesteld en niet gekleurd zijn en je hebt geen tekening waar dit opstaat, het enige kloppende patchplan is de patch die 's middags in de tafel staat dus je moet om de haveklap delen aanzetten dus je kunt ff niet meer Highliten etc. etc. etc. Ik denk dat je hier hoog van de toren staat te balzen maa niet op de hoogte bent van de situatie.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Martin,
bespeur ik hier een bevestiging van mijn ironische opmerking over het bezuinigen, 
(op aantal crewleden? kwaliteit en kwantiteit van het materiaal? beschikbare bouwtijd? enz)
in dit geval kennelijk zoveel dat er een (lichtsturings-)technische chaos door kon ontstaan?

----------


## G-LiTe

Martin,

'Minder spots dan op tekening' 'meer spots dan op tekening' , ik zie het probleem niet. Aantal spots heeft weinig effect op je steppers of chasers. (Tenzij dat je rare matrixprogrammaties wil uithalen, maar dat komt zelden voor en in een matrix kan men geen lampen weghalen. 'Midden in de Patch weg' , gewoon je spotnummers opschuiven; Dus ik zie nog steeds het probleem niet.

Ik blaas niet hoog van de toren, integendeel, ik geef enkel aan dat het 'laattijdig' online komen van een rig slechts een klein excuus kan zijn voor een flauwe programmatie op een dance-party. Sowiso kom je als operator op een dance-party aan met een 'set-up disk' waar al 75% van je show staat. Of je gaat me toch niet beweren dat je clean begint?

Ik zit ook in rock-n-roll milieu en daar komen op festivals LD's aan, die NIET weten wat ze gaan krijgen, NIET weten wat er wel of niet gaat werken, en die maken in 15-30 minuten een show.
Thats all.

G-LiTe

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Als je je spotnummers opschuift dan kloppen je loops toch niet meer......!

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Daarbij weten LD's precies wat ze willen zien op welke nummers, op een danceparty weet je dat niet!

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo Martin,
> bespeur ik hier een bevestiging van mijn ironische opmerking over het bezuinigen, 
> (op aantal crewleden? kwaliteit en kwantiteit van het materiaal? beschikbare bouwtijd? enz)
> in dit geval kennelijk zoveel dat er een (lichtsturings-)technische chaos door kon ontstaan?



Ik vindt het lastig hier een antwoord op te geven, wij kwamen als operators aan als toen de productie al een tijd aan de gang was. Het probleem lag in mijn ogen en van de rest bij het inhangen van een sterrendoek, waar gewoon NIET over nagedacht was. Hoe dit komt zou ik je echt niet kunnen vertellen, alleen maar naar gissen maar daar zitten we niet op te wachten.

----------


## G-LiTe

Martin,

Even een laatste reactie en dan ga ik het erbij laten.
maar deze kan ik niet laten liggen  :Smile: 
" Daarbij weten LD's precies wat ze willen zien op welke nummers, op een danceparty weet je dat niet!"

Is het niet jouw taak om te bepalen wat je laat zien, tja, als je dan zelf niet weet wat je wilt zien, dan moet je misschien eerst even eens vijf minuten tijd nemen om daar over na te denken, niet?  :Smile: 

En btw. Als je je spotnummers opschuift, dan hoeven je loops echt niet te veranderen. Je herschikt je spotnummers JUIST zo dat je loops weer kloppen. Patch en fixture editing is een machtig wapen als je het beheerst.

Geef me morgen 60 washen en 80 spots, voor een dance-party en ik begin nu al te programmeren, zelfs zonder plot.
It ain't rocket science. Rigging daarentegen ....  :Smile: 

Groeten,

G-LiTe

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als je nou ook nog (begin Off-Topic) op de eerste regel had geplaatst, kun je meteen je eigen post weer trashen... 

(einde Off-Topic)

Martin, werk jij onder VAR of bij een bedrijf? Wie heeft het licht geleverd hier, elke zaal door hetzelfde bedrijf?

----------


## Harmen

veel bedrijven,

lagotronics, procon, relight, kheb geloof ik het aed logo ook nog ergens zien staan..
en omdat er bijvoorbeeld ook nog vl's hingen moeten er nog wel een paar zijn..

----------


## zzzzzzzzzzzz

Ik heb toevallig de website gebouwd voor Reactor-events (van de reactor/techno zaal).
Op deze website staan ook nog een behoorlijk aantal foto's. 
je kunt de foto's bekijken op:
http://www.reactor-events.com/pictures.html

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin Hoogeind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> ...



als je het zo hoort komt een dag voor de uit gaan van een dance feest de produktie voor het eerst bij elkaar.lijkt mij dat ook voor dit soort feesten licht ingehuurt moet worden rigging tekening en belastingsberekeningnen etc etc personeel dat geboekt moet worden????? het kan dan toch niet zo zijn dat een opp op de laatste sec zijn lichtplan voor het eerst ziet?????? lijkt me een slecht verhaal

----------


## AJB

Beste G-Lite, ik ben het deels met je eens, dat je niet totaal onvoorbereid zo'n show in kan, en al helemaal niet een excuus kunt hebben aangaande programmeren. Kleine kanttekening; er zal op deze klus echt wel het e.e.a. fout zijn verlopen bij de techs. Als Gert-Jan Houben al niet op tijd een tafel vol krijgt, vraag ik me af wie wel...  Die draait op zijn eigen tafel, en is heus in het bezit van setup disks. Dus niet te makkelijk babbelen over alles in een uurtje doen; het leven is nu eenmaal niet zwart-wit...

@ Martin Hoogeind; als je spotnummers doorschuiven e.d. al lastig vind; ga eens een cursusje doen... Jouw excuses vind ik persoonlijk weinig legitiem om een show maar half af te maken... 't Is een creatief vak, en je weet dat je ALTIJD te weinig tijd gaat krijgen.. Maar stel prioriteiten, en als de helft niet werkt, programmeer dan de andere helft vast goed... Da's logisch denken en gecoordineerd programmeren...

----------


## Martin Hoogeind

Beste AJB, het probleem wat ik omschrijf deed zich voor in de tafel van Gertjan, die je indezelfde post nog de hemel in prees! Inderdaad spotnummers doorschuiven hoef je mij echt niet uit te leggen. Maar als er om het half uur lijnen gewisseld worden, adressen veranderd worden. Spots van de ene lijn naar de andere lijn. Dit gebeurt vanaf vrijdagnacht 1.00 (19uur voor aanvang show) en dit gaat door tot met een half uur voor aanvang, dan weet jullie allemaal hopelijk genoeg.

Maar goed deze klus is alweer achter de rug, de volgende staat voor de deur, we zijn er weer bij! Eind goed al goed.

----------


## lightman in wonderland

Ha die Rinus en de rest. Dat van die opdrachtgever en dat budgetgeschuif klopt denk ik wel. Ik ken de opdrachtgevers en hun creatieve mensen bedenken echt toffe ontwerpen, alleen de tijd en het budget is eigenlijk zelden in overeenstemming met het creatieve ontwerp. Om politieke redenen kan ik verder niet al te diep ingaan op de zaak, maar ze zijn bereid te luisteren naar raad en ze leren steeds meer bij, bij die club. Het technische- en organisatorische (3x wordwaarde?) niveau van een mojo/sightline organisatie komt hééééél langzaam naderbij.

----------


## rinus bakker

HadieHans, small world ain't it?

Ik hoop dat je gelijk heb qua verbetering van de technische productie. 
En dat die mannen niet in de gaten hebben dat ze een Je*us-bedrag weggooien aan geld door dingen niet goed voor te bereiden is hun probleem.
Maar een veel groter probleem is dat je creativiteit te snel kunt laten gaan waardoor je het laat verzuipen om vervolgens plotseling op te drogen.
Ook dat is niet mijn probleem. Het wordt pas een probleem als er gevaarlijke situaties dreigen / ontstaan door die ontembare dadendrang - zoals zo'n partybrand een half jaartje geleden of het gedoe bij Qlimax laatst.

En wat heb jij nou weer met de politiek?  :Big Grin:

----------

